

Steve Jobs: Good artists copy. Great artists steal. - printer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CW0DUg63lqU

======
klaut
Just to be a bit precise: that quote is actually from Picasso. His version was
"bad artists copy, good artists steal"

<http://www.pablopicasso.org/quotes.jsp>

------
Piskvorrr
Anyway, "stealing makes you a good artist" doesn't follow.

~~~
eikaterine
Well, not if you interpret "stealing" as "misappropriating," but I don't think
the quote is quite that literal. My interpretation of it is that good artists
"borrow," that is, they take elements from others but they still belong to
others. Great artists, however, "steal," meaning that they take elements from
others and make them their own to the point where we start identify those
elements with the "thief" instead of the originator. Someone who succeeds in
doing that is probably a pretty damn good artist.

~~~
Piskvorrr
Yup, that's the most likely interpretation. What I meant was " _just_ taking
elements from others doesn't automatically make them perceived as your own".

